# Summer01



## SUMMER01 (Feb 4, 2011)

I have a good aircon system but I am not happy with heating thst is emitted. I would rather have proper heating maybe wall mounted electric radiators. I would like to rfeceive comments please.


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

Electric, diesel & gas heating are all generally the most expensive to run & gas also releases a lot of moisture.

Wood burners with or without radiators are significantly cheaper & wood pellet burners are even cheaper & cleaner.

Another factor will be what kind of accommodation you have. For example, you might not be able to install a wood burner in some apartments.


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

SUMMER01 said:


> I have a good aircon system but I am not happy with heating thst is emitted. I would rather have proper heating maybe wall mounted electric radiators. I would like to rfeceive comments please.


Depends on the size of your pockets and area, configuration and insulation of what you're trying to heat, electric is the dearest by far even going for very expensive "new" wafer panels, perennial problem with storage radiators & off peak tariffs if next day is warm you've bought heat anyway 

If you have a reasonable area one of the cheapest and most effective is a wood pellet stove but you need and outside wall (nearby) and depending on stove install an appox 100mm diameter flue or an existing chimney


----------



## RichardHenshall (Jul 26, 2009)

SUMMER01 said:


> I have a good aircon system but I am not happy with heating thst is emitted. I would rather have proper heating maybe wall mounted electric radiators. I would like to rfeceive comments please.


Heat from a heat pump (aircon) system is the only non-solar source where you get more heat than you pay for, so compared to electric radiators you might be able to run the aircon system to generate three times as much heat for the same cost.


----------



## genialgeorge (Apr 25, 2013)

Heating from aircon system is a bit of a compromise and output is poor when outside temp is v. cold. Go pellets!


----------

